# Pain between shoulder blades after eating



## indianhart (Feb 19, 2012)

So a month and a half into this friggen flare-up and I'm still suffering! :frown:  Will it every end!  It is way different then the others....this one comes with such pain!  Had every test possible and it says "Crohn's flare-up!"  Ok, then so what do I do, head back to work (gotta make money!) and double over in pain there??!!  I work in the homes of families so wouldn't that be embarrassing if I had to just leave in the middle of my visit!!  It's hard to express this to people who aren't afflicted with this awful disease!  I am waiting on blood tests to show if I can increase my imuran (currently on 100 mg).  Back to eating liquids!!  

Question:  I eat and Im actually having semi normal BM's but about 1/2 hour after I eat (especially semi-solids) I have pain between my shoulder blades, sweating and then when it passes I seem to be able to have a bowel movement.  Then the rest of the day I have dull pain. When I went back to safe foods it was not so bad.  Sound familiar to anyone?  It's mostly on the left side , where I usually get my pain from Crohns.  Feels kinda like the gas you get after surgery where they pump gas into you.  Its sharp and makes me feel exhausted.  

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## giftedbyadoption (Feb 19, 2012)

So sorry sweetie....
I feel for you I am a month post op from my surgery and still get some gas pain they suck  hugs to you and I dont work ....
working with this pain and these flairs has to be so hard much love <3 and I hope this passes real soon.
Thanks for letting me vent.[/QUOTE]


----------



## David (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi indianhart,

I see you requested additional insight.  I hope you don't mind, but I changed the thread title to something more descriptive so others might be more prone to enter the thread and help out.  If you'd like it changed to something else, please let me know 

As for your actual question, what comes to mind is a vasovagal response although the pain between the shoulder blades doesn't really fit.


----------



## indianhart (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi David,
  I accidentally said I needed more responds but really don't....thanks so much for responding though!!!


----------



## Trysha (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello Indianhart,'
Sorry you are having so much pain, I really feel for you. Your symptoms remind me of when I had an inflamed gallbladder which had to be removed, Within a year I started getting similar symptoms,turned out to be duodenal ulcer, a big one.
Things improved after treat ment.
The crohns pain is something else, very stubborn to get relief, but it sometimes happens.
Have you had an upper GI checkup ?
Feel better soon
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------

